# صناعة الاسمنت



## فادي-83 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة الزملاء الكرام أرجو ان تمدونا باي مادة تتعلق بصناعة الاسمنت و مراحل هذه الصناعة ................مع الشكر


----------



## علاء الهدي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

يمكنك التعرف علي صناعة الأسمنت من هذا الموقع
aucbm.org


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فى هذه الروابط تجد ما تريده عن صناعة الاسمنت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5929&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D3%E3%E4%CA

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12356&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D3%E3%E4%CA

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36673&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D3%E3%E4%CA

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3757&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D3%E3%E4%CA


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7080&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D3%E3%E4%CA

وغيرها الكثير فقط استخدم خاصية البحث


----------



## فادي-83 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي المشرف على هذا التواصل و الشكر ايضا لك اخي علاء الهدي لتعاونك


----------

